# New Camera



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These photos are GORGEOUS! Feels as if I'm right there! Woody is certainly giving you the "evil eye" in that 4th pic! LOL


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful pics and Woody is such a handsome fella!!  

Do you mind sharing which camera you bought? I'm starting to do some research--I think I need a new one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you have the hang of it already. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful yard and beautiful dog. Have fun with the camera.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> These photos are GORGEOUS! Feels as if I'm right there! Woody is certainly giving you the "evil eye" in that 4th pic! LOL


Thank you...I think Woody really wanted to go for a walk and that was just his way of letting me know.



Wagners Mom said:


> Beautiful pics and Woody is such a handsome fella!!
> 
> Do you mind sharing which camera you bought? I'm starting to do some research--I think I need a new one.


I've read your thread and I think you've got some real good advice there. I went all out on this camera/lens as I really love photography. It's a Canon EOS 5D Mark iii.

Unless you really would like to get into photography I think a nice point & shoot camera would serve you best. They really are so much more convenient to use and the image quality is very good. I think you'll find that the problem you had with the speed of taking the shot, I know how frustrating that can be, has been greatly improved.

Interchangeable lens are nice but it's one more thing you have to do. My best advice would be go to Best Buy or a camera store and handle some of the different cameras so you have a better idea what feels most comfortable for you.

Hope this helps...

Pete


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, you really went all out!! Congratulations, nice camera! What lens did you get? I love photography too.
Great pics of your boy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy Macaroni! You really did jump off the deep end!!!! Great pictures, have fun learning your new toy!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thank you...I think Woody really wanted to go for a walk and that was just his way of letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete! That was my thought too--take all of the suggestions from my thread and then go see them in person--and then shop around for the best price once I know exactly what I need! Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous picutres, I absolutely LOVE the pics of Woody, he's beautiful. 

Looking forward to seeing a lot more pictures.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

A beautiful dog and an incredible backyard. A Canon EOS Mark 5d III.

You are making me jealous . Beautiful photos


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That first shot is an amazing view, I'm so jealous!  Looking forward to all the beautiful photos you'll be posting. Have fun!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rik said:


> A beautiful dog and an incredible backyard. A Canon EOS Mark 5d III.
> 
> You are making me jealous . Beautiful photos


You among others were my inspiration rik. Having retired the old SLR'S years ago and using the point & shoots has put me out of touch with the newer equipment. So I've got a pretty good sized learning curve to undertake. The versatility of these cameras is incredible not to mention the software.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> Wow, you really went all out!! Congratulations, nice camera! What lens did you get? I love photography too.
> Great pics of your boy!


Thank you...I got the EF 24-105 f/4L IS USM which with a full frame body will give me enough wide angle for in the boat shots. I also got a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM for photographing fly-fishing bugs.




DNL2448 said:


> Holy Macaroni! You really did jump off the deep end!!!! Great pictures, have fun learning your new toy!


Yeah...but the waters great once you get in...as you know

Pete


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonderful photos! 

And I'm also green with envy over your camera. I have the 5D MkII and I'm salivating over the MkIII so much!! LOL 

Can't wait to see more photos from you!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats on your great new camera / lens, I'm sure you'll get the full hang of it quickly as you're doing really well now...
Great shots BTW, but WOW , have you got a huge back lawn to mow...
You must have a turbo-charged big block ride on mower to get all of that done in one day... ...  LOL... 
But what a view... Just beautiful...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow!! That is one heck of a first camera!! and Lenses. Have fun!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Wow!! That is one heck of a first camera!! and Lenses. Have fun!


Not my first camera by any stretch...but yes my first DSLR and what a difference from the "old" SLR'S!!!



missmarstar said:


> Wonderful photos!
> 
> And I'm also green with envy over your camera. I have the 5D MkII and I'm salivating over the MkIII so much!! LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see more photos from you!


That MK II is a nice camera...I was torn between the 7D & the MKII and then I looked at the MKIII. Not quite as fast as the 7D but a bit faster than the MKII, the view finder coverage is now 100%, the improved auto focus system, the usable ISO increase, improved weather sealing and just a bit more dinero. :bowl: I know a lot of people are picking up another MKII instead of spending the extra $ on the MK III. But so far I've been very happy with it and I'm only on my third day now.






soxOZ said:


> Congrats on your great new camera / lens, I'm sure you'll get the full hang of it quickly as you're doing really well now...
> Great shots BTW, but WOW , have you got a huge back lawn to mow...
> You must have a turbo-charged big block ride on mower to get all of that done in one day... ...  LOL...
> But what a view... Just beautiful...


Thanks...the lawn is almost a full time job :yuck: but I do have a tractor mower which makes a world of difference and of course Woody loves it.

Pete


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Your photographs look so amazing! Crystal clear and without an overabundance of detail.  Your dog is beautiful! I'd love to see more!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new camera.. I am DROOLING. These pictures are incredible! Woody is just gorgeous! I love the little splashes of white on him - and I love his feathers - gorgeous dog! Looking forward to seeing many more pictures. You already have the hang of it!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new camera, how exciting! Looks like you got some great first shots.

edit- went back and saw you got the 5d mark iii! Gaspp!! Here's another person to add to your envy list, haha. I have the original Canon 5D back from 2005 with the old dinosaur age AF speed and FPS.   haha. The 5D line is really great.


----------

